
Getting to Zero Exceptions - mmastrac
http://yellerapp.com/posts/2015-06-01-getting-to-exception-zero.html
======
DrScump
posted less than a day ago, 28+ comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841759)

repost from last June.

